# Profiles



## Jacques5646

It must be the age... Since the last SOTW software update, I'm unable to access members' profiles. I always find interesting to know a bit more about the posters; seems that these public info disappeared. Am I right or where can one find them ?
J


----------



## gary

I never got it with Internet Express (edit: Explorer) and had to change to Mozilla Firefox to get this feature. Dumb.


----------



## saxphil

Cick on user name (above avatar, if there is one)
Click View Public Profile
Click About Me

Whatever the member typed about himself/herself appears.
I use firefox.


----------



## Gandalfe

gary said:


> I never got it with Internet Express and had to change to Mozilla Firefox to get this feature. Dumb.


Did you mean Internet Explorer. I've never had problems using IE to get to anything on this site. I'm running _IE6, IE7, and IE8 _now with no problems. Maybe you futzed with the kid controls? I don't test that feature.


----------



## gary

Gandalfe said:


> gary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never got it with Internet Express and had to change to Mozilla Firefox to get this feature. Dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean Internet Explorer. I've never had problems using IE to get to anything on this site. I'm running _IE6, IE7, and IE8 _now with no problems. Maybe you futzed with the kid controls? I don't test that feature.
Click to expand...

Nope, I didn't even know the About Me existed until someone mentioned it one day. I could never get it with IE, someone suggested Firefox, I installed that and now I get the About Me. Oh, and I hadn't diddled with the configurations of any of that stuff in my original IE Forum.

p.s. I just exited out of Firefox and went to the Forum in IE. None of those Personal Profile areas (About Me, Statistics, etc.) are visible in IE.


----------



## Jacques5646

Thanks for these tips. No "about me" anywhere with Explorer. I might install another navigator (or at long last switch to Mac once and for all).
J


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Jacques5646 said:


> Thanks for these tips. No "about me" anywhere with Explorer. I might install another navigator (or at long last switch to Mac once and for all).
> J


I cannot add anything if there is an issue with the IE or its settings.

However, please note that if the member did not submit any personal information to his/her profile, *there is no "About me" tab* either.


----------



## Jacques5646

Thanks, Harry, for the complement. I tried on my profile and didn't find anything about me (which, in this particular case, is not of the utmost importance...).
Keep swinging
J



Harri Rautiainen said:


> Jacques5646 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for these tips. No "about me" anywhere with Explorer. I might install another navigator (or at long last switch to Mac once and for all).
> J
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot add anything if there is an issue with the IE or its settings.
> 
> However, please note that if the member did not submit any personal information to his/her profile, *there is no "About me" tab* either.
Click to expand...


----------



## SAXISMYAXE

It's definitely IE related, I can't see the tabs when viewed with that web browser myself. 

As others have mentioned, Firefox works just fine.


----------



## Gordon (NZ)

Why exactly would IE exclude parts of websites?
I'm dumbfounded. I _used_ to be able to see all profiles with IE but can't now.


----------



## Gandalfe

Gordon (NZ) said:


> Why exactly would IE exclude parts of websites? I'm dumbfounded. I _used_ to be able to see all profiles with IE but can't now.


Hmm... I can NOT repro on Vista or Win7 using IE8. I'd guess we'd need more info about your setup, service provider, etc.


----------



## bandmommy

It's not just Gordons' set up/service provider.
I use IE/Vista and the 'About Me' tab isn't there either.
I only have my birthdate and location in mine, but it is there when I use Firefox.
As SAXISMYAX stated, it's an IE associated problem.


----------



## Bill C

Different browsers will render code differently. It is sometimes difficult to get everything to act exactly the same in each browser. IE/FF seem to show the most differences. Usually there is an additional piece of code that is needed to help IE or FF read them the same.

(I am an IT director by day..and wind up dealing with the same issues with my companies site.)


----------



## Maece

Is there a way to delete my account/profile?


----------



## kcp

Maece said:


> Is there a way to delete my account/profile?


No. We do not delete profiles, or post histories, it's our policy not to - By agreeing to post your questions, comments or answers, you agreed to share them with the SOTW community and therefore are part of the SOTW Forums - Deleting someone's post history and/or profile kind of goes against the purpose of a discussion forum.

If you wish to leave, which you are entirely free to do, you just leave and that's the end of it.

Or again, if you really have some beef against us and/or insist on making a statement, you can contact us and ask to deactivate your account, which what we're really doing is ban you with a note to your profile that says you requested the ban. That way if you change your mind (several do) all that you have to do is contact us to reactivate (un-ban) your account.

Either way, although you don't have to, we appreciate to know the reason of your departure for the sake of improving our rules, policies and such when pertinent and deemed necessary.


----------



## BillyGreece

Dear SOTW people,how can i add a personal signature to my profile,and appear every time i post sth?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE

BillyGreece said:


> Dear SOTW people,how can i add a personal signature to my profile,and appear every time i post sth?


Once signed into your account, at the top right corner of any screen, select SETTINGS. This will bring up your profile information, and on the left side is the following menu with the option to edit your signature (Circled in red in the example). Once you select that, an editing screen will come up, allowing your to enter your desired signature line.


----------



## BillyGreece

Thanks mr SAXISMYAXE...!


----------



## MrBlueNote

I believe the pop-up menu is JavaScript. As Bill C noted, different browsers render content different ways. 

We've recently had some similar issues at work with certain users' browsers not handling certain JavaScript features properly when they use IE8. However, other users using the same browser are not experiencing the issue. All of which is to say that computers are complicated and a lot has to do with how your particular PC happens to be configured and what patches you may have installed (or not). At work, our general workaround is to have users try a different browser such as Firefox or Chrome and this avoids the problem.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE

BillyGreece said:


> Thanks mr SAXISMYAXE...!


You're quite welcome. Cheers.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE

BillyGreece said:


> Thanks mr SAXISMYAXE...!


You're quite welcome. Cheers.


----------

